# موسوعة صيغ المنظفات



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2011)

*أثناء تجوالي في النت وجدت موسوعة لصيغ المنظفات ويمكن أن تكون مفيدة للمبتدئين وفيه صيغ كثيرة جدا أرجو أن تكون مفيدة للجميع ...*

أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عادل الصياد (13 يوليو 2011)

الله ينور حياتك


----------



## mohasoli (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً
بس دي صعبة على المبتدئين أمثالي

الموسوعة بالأسماء العلمية ، هل لك من ترجمة للأسماء التجارية؟


----------



## صفدي (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين
وننتظر منك المزيد
مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## م / احمد مسعود (20 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يوسع عليك بعلمه ورزقه


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل


----------



## عبدالمنعم10 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم /جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## Osama.IQ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

_*شكرا .*_​


----------



## yyamenn (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا أخي


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (22 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااا


----------



## yara_132 (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ayman apo hbeba (2 نوفمبر 2012)

_شكرا جزيل يا استاذ_


----------

